# Raf Cosford Jan 09



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Me & a few friends went to the Midlands Breakfast Club this morning at RAF Cosford. No fancy pictures as i was bloody frozen :lol:

Enjoy -


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pics - I was supposed to go with the Fiesta ST lot, but I was ill during the night 

The one with the orange front bumper is running 360BHP!!!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> The one with the orange front bumper is running 360BHP!!!!!


He needed it with the munters in the car :lol: take it its supercharged?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> He needed it with the munters in the car :lol: take it its supercharged?


LOL!

Yeah, 2.3L engine in place of the 2.0L standard, then supercharged.

He must have loads of traction issues though!?

It needs a good clean too - I'll have a word


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah cracking day - nice pics by the way! What cars were you guys in? I was with my mate in the Leon FR.

my pics are here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supermega/collections/72157612673142365/


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wish i had known about this i would have come along


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Supermega said:


> Yeah cracking day - nice pics by the way! What cars were you guys in? I was with my mate in the Leon FR.
> 
> my pics are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/supermega/sets/72157612658612133/


Alright mate. I was in the White Mk3 GSI & Andy was in the Silver 888 :wave:

Your pictures are fantastic. im still a novice


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> Alright mate. I was in the White Mk3 GSI & Andy was in the Silver 888 :wave:
> 
> Your pictures are fantastic. im still a novice


Thanks very much, you pics look pretty good to me chap! Have been to a fair few of these meets now, Its a great excuse to get out and play with your camera! I saw the guy with 888 leaving, it was Diesel wasnt it? Didnt catch your car today, but im sure I have seen it before?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Supermega said:


> Yeah cracking day - nice pics by the way! What cars were you guys in? I was with my mate in the Leon FR.
> 
> my pics are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/supermega/sets/72157612658612133/





Supermega said:


> Thanks very much, you pics look pretty good to me chap! Have been to a fair few of these meets now, Its a great excuse to get out and play with your camera! I saw the guy with 888 leaving, it was Diesel wasnt it? Didnt catch your car today, but im sure I have seen it before?


yeah he left before me. i was parked next to him -










ive been a few times. Only once in the gsi tho  mine are ok but learning slow.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Will say hello next time I see you.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Some nice cars there. I really should pop down to the next meet.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Supermega said:


> Will say hello next time I see you.


no problems


----------

